# 1/20/17 Williamson jig sale



## hog (May 17, 2006)

To all my offshore JIGGING friends
Prices for Williamson
YABAI's
BENTOS
and
ABYS, don't get any cheaper.
Less than 5.50$

Sale is only a couple of days long

https://www.overstockbait.com/Under-10-s/2325.htm?searching=Y&sort=3&cat=2325&show=48&page=1


----------

